# Offshore report



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

We had a 4 day South Pass trip planned but the blue water reports were sketchy at best over there. Looking at the weather and Roff's we decided to go south. Left out of Pensacola pass Wed. afternoon and headed 120 miles to the south-southeast. We found blue water and put lines in early Thursday. Found a 70 foot pine tree floating and preceded to catch 14 dolphin to 35 #'s, 12 tripletail, 5 wahoo and a blackfin. The tree ended up in dirty water so we went south again and caught another dolphin. We swordfished that night with no luck. Fished Friday with two white bites and no hook ups. Water got crappy, ran back to spur and started swordfishing at 3 a.m. Justin caught a 100# and that was it. Started trolling home this morning at daylight and Judd caught a 50# wahoo. We hit a run over on the way back in for 12 snapper and came home. Lot's of action, no marlin. Water very crappy out to 120 miles. Almost forgot, I caught a 4" sailfish behind the boat in the bait net. He was swimming in the underwater lights. Had a full sail with spots and all. We let him go and he swam off to a piece of grass, pretty cool looking.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice trip. Man, lots of miles. Lets hope that south wind brings a little blue water north.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Good seeing you today Zane. Hope things are going well and congrats on the good trip.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great report


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the report.....sounds like a good darn trip..............


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like the trip was a success minus a bill. Hopefully, blue will be a little closer by next weekend. :usaflag


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I live next door to the "Commotion" and I can tell you they had a boat full. I always watch the boat come in when I see it. They started bringing fish out of the boats refrigerated fish boxand theykept coming and coming. They were a tired looking crew but cleaned all the fish and boat before dark. Great job guys.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

sounds like a good time and some great fish to eat.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. I hope that blue water comes a little closer so we can get in on some action.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice sword.... good eating


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great haul.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Great Job, nice report!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

there is a freezer full


----------

